# Can't find the link now.....



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

I may have lost my marbles but I was just looking at the site of TheAnimal Advocate that someone posted a link to and I forgot to bookmark it. When I went back to the posts, I couldn't find the post that had the link!

Am I crazy or is it really not there anymore? I've looked at every new post for the past several days and it was posted just in the last 24 hours.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Here is the link to the Advocate Page

This is the link to the Thread discussing it.


Judi


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Tiki's Mom! I guess I was just tired last night and got frantic, thinking I had lost my mind.


----------

